# Phân biệt sữa Aptamil anh thật và giả?



## babyhouselove22145 (7/4/21)

*Phân biệt sữa Aptamil anh thật và giả?*
*1. Phân biệt sữa Aptamil anh thật và giả?*

Sữa ngoại trên thế giới đang tồn tại rất nhiều loại. Chính vì điều đó sữa thật và sữa giả cũng lẫn lộn ngoài thị trường. Dòng Sữa Anh Aptamil Lactose free cũng không ngoại lệ.


Sau đây chúng ta sẽ được biết thêm về cách phân biệt sữa thật và giả:

*1.1 Quan sát bên ngoài hộp sữa*

Khi các mẹ mua 1 hộp sữa, chúng ta cần nên quan sát hộp sữa có bị móp méo hay không? Mã vạch và chữ in trên hộp phải rõ ràng

*1.2 Mùi vị và chất lượng của bột sữa*

Nếu bên ngoài hộp sữa ổn nhưng khi mua về pha cho bé lại thấy chất lượng bột bị kém, bột bị vón cục, màu bột khác thường sậm màu hơn hoặc trắng sáng. Mùi sữa ngấy không thơm như sữa thật







*1.3 Mã vạch ngoài hộp*

Cần kiểm tra mã vạch ngoài hộp sữa, mẹ sử dụng điện thoại quét mã vạch mọi thông tin về hộp sữa đó sẽ được hiện ra rõ ràng

*1.4 Hạn sử dụng *

Sữa Aptamil anh chính hãng có hạn sử dụng 18 tháng. Mẹ cần kiểm tra hạn sử dụng mới, hạn sử dụng lâu dài.

*2. Mua sữa Aptamil anh Lactose free ở đâu cho chất lượng?*







Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm sữa giả, hàng nhái. Đó là điều các mẹ băn khoăn lo lắng. Chúng tôi phanphoi.com.vn sẽ giúp các mẹ bớt nỗi lo vì điều đó, sữa nhập khẩu chính hãng nội địa Anh, an toàn chất lượng, có giấy tờ chứng nhận. Với những tiêu chí cho khách hàng:


Giao hàng cho khách tận nhà, nội thành trong vòng 2 giờ


Có chính sách đặt biệt cho khách hàng mua số lượng lớn


Cam kết không bán hàng giả, hàng nhái


----------



## An Nhiên (7/4/21)

Aptamil thấy nhiều mẹ khen nhỉ? Sữa uống tốt à mom?


----------



## babyhouselove22145 (9/4/21)

An Nhiên nói:


> Aptamil thấy nhiều mẹ khen nhỉ? Sữa uống tốt à mom?


Đúng r bạn , sữa đang hot nhất và được nhiều mẹ tìm kiếm


----------

